# Can I change my User name please?



## 2000tranzam (Dec 30, 2009)

I would like to change it to "WeedofMassDestruction" please.

Thank you.


----------



## 2000tranzam (Jan 5, 2010)

Bump... any mods wanna help me out?


----------



## spliffbazz (Jan 5, 2010)

nothing can be done tranzam ...


----------



## 2000tranzam (Jan 7, 2010)

So I have to pretty much delete my account and start over?


----------



## jeffchr (Jan 7, 2010)

2000tranzam said:


> So I have to pretty much delete my account and start over?


you can't even do that
you could get another user name, but that is frowned upon by some because it's a troll trick
but good luck getting your account deleted - ain't gonna happen


----------



## 2000tranzam (Jan 8, 2010)

jeffchr said:


> you can't even do that
> you could get another user name, but that is frowned upon by some because it's a troll trick
> but good luck getting your account deleted - ain't gonna happen


if you look up my history of the 25 posts Ive made they have all been valid questions... so trolling is def not an issue.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 8, 2010)

well i just recieved an email to my name on here about a year ago or something. I was inactive for a while and didnt realize i already had an account on here until today. I was surprised most sites only let you reg once i think i usewd the same email info.


----------



## jeffchr (Jan 8, 2010)

2000tranzam said:


> if you look up my history of the 25 posts Ive made they have all been valid questions... so trolling is def not an issue.


doesn't matter


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 21, 2010)

dude i only want tthe 88 taken off my name but it seems they wont do that for me either 

wont answer a few questions lik whether i can run some comps mention RIU somwhere important etc. .


makes me seriously think about taking the staff and mod positions on other forums ive been offered in a way but to me RIU feels like home, ive found people i really like here so i think that would never happen lol. hell my girl gets jeleous of RIU with the amount of time im on here.

but the answer to a few of my questions would have been hepful


----------



## potroast (Jan 22, 2010)

The mods don't have the ability to help with these questions. And with this many members, and the size of the task of running this site, the requests of individuals are sometimes ignored. I hope you understand.

Thanks for playing


----------

